# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Migraine tijdens menstruatie

## Wilmien

Elke keer tijdens mijn menstruatie heb ik last van migraine. Ik slik momenteel de pil Mercilon maar doorslikken gaat maar goed tot ongeveer 5 weken dan krijg ik een bloeding dus stop ik een week. Heeft iemand advies om de stopweek te voorkomen? Eventueel welke pil is geschikt of ander voorbehoedsmiddel. Koperspiraaltje en nuva ring al geprobeerd, geen succes.
Hoor graag van jullie!

----------


## Luuss0404

Een bijwerking van Mercilon is wel hoofdpijn (http://www.consumed.nl/medicijnen/43...AE#onderdeel11) dus zou kunnen dat het bij jou migraine veroorzaakt.

Pil en hoofdpijn 
Hoofdpijn in relatie tot het gebruik van de pil manifesteert zich in de stopweek en is een gevolg van de lagere oestrogeenspiegels tijdens de stopweek. De adviezen, die in overleg met patiënte gegeven kunnen worden zijn de volgende: 
1. Bij gebruik van een monofasisch preparaat de hoofdpijn laten plannen door de pil zonder pauzeweek gedurende drie tot zes strips aaneen te gebruiken, waarna een stopweek kan worden ingepland 
2. Doorslikken tot er een doorbraakbloeding komt en op het moment van de doorbraakbloeding het slikken van de pil een week te onderbreken is mogelijk 
3. Oestrogenen in de stopweek bijv. transdermaal (één Climara pleister is voldoende) of oraal, bijv. Progynova 2 mgr per dag 
4. NSAIDs bij het begin van de onttrekkingsbloeding en hoog genoeg doseren 
5. Indien a t/m d geen succes hebben, dan kan het amenorroïsch maken door het voorschrijven van progestativa soms soelaas bieden. Gedacht kan worden aan Orgametril 5-10 mg per dag, Provera 20 mg per dag, evt. Depo-Provera 1 inj. per 12 weken, het levonorgestrelafgevend intrauterien systeem Mirena of het etonogestrelafgevend implantaat Implanon. Bron en meer info http://www.anticonceptie-online.nl/bijwerkingen_pil.htm

Dokters raden vrouwen met ernstige menstruatieproblemen en vrouwen met PMS of endometriose al tijden aan de anticonceptiepil door te slikken en geen stopweek in te lassen. Wanneer een vrouw endometriose heeft groeit het baarmoederslijmvlies ook op plaatsen buiten de baarmoeder. Dit noemt men endometriosehaarden. Dit kan ernstige klachten veroorzaken. Het doorslikken van de pil kan de klachten van deze vrouwen met zowel endometriose, PMS of andere menstruatieproblemen verminderen. Soms kunnen endometriosehaarden geheel verdwijnen door het doorslikken van de pil. Dit doorslikken van de pil heeft geen enkel schadelijk gevolg voor je gezondheid, beweren veel artsen. Een onderzoek door Amerikaanse College van Obstetrici en Gynaecologen wijst uit dat zelfs 99 procent van de artsen zegt dat het doorslikken van de pil onschadelijk is. meer info zie http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...chadelijk.html

Ik hoop dat je wat aan deze informatie hebt en als je er niet uitkomt zou ik als ik ju was toch even contact opnemen met je huisarts! succes!

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## sannie40

Hallo Wilmien,

Ook ik had altijd migraine met het gebruik van de pil.
Daar zijn we na een hele omweg achter gekomen.
Ik heb nu, eigenlijk voor mijn heftige menstruatie, de mirena spiraal,
dat gaat top!!
Misschien een overweging waard??

----------


## Sylvia93

Sannie40 heeft natuurlijk wel een punt over de mirena spiraal, maarr heb jij dit zelf al eerder overwogen? Het ligt natuurlijk ook wel een beetje aan je leeftijd (weet niet hoe oud je bent) maar vaak plaatsen ze bij jonge meisjes geen mirena ( misschien ben jij al volwassen hoor, dat weet ik niet  :Wink: )
Ben wel benieuwd wat je ervan vind.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

